# Incomprensible



## mikasa_90

Hi5 message.I start to hate them 
They are so incomprensible sometimes

".....vulpitza?:-?...merge...m'ai speriat q ochii astia 8-"

My train:

Volpe? vai....mi hai colpita con questi occhi 

Can you help me?


----------



## albastrea101

I can help you in English or Spanish (Sorry, I don't speak italian)
   Foxy?...it works...you scared me with these eyes 8-
  Zorrita?... funciona... me has asustado con estos ojos 8-

I hope it helps.


----------



## mikasa_90

Yes It likes my translation

Grazie


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> Yes It likes my translation
> 
> Grazie




it feels like soon you'll gonna better understand the underground romanian language than the usual romanian.


----------



## OldAvatar

That's not even underground. It is just simply stupid...


----------



## simona02

mikasa_90 said:


> ".....vulpitza?:-?...*merge*...m'ai speriat q ochii astia 8-"
> 
> Volpe? *vai*....mi hai colpita con questi occhi


 
"a merge" funziona più o meno come "andare" in italiano, cioè plurivalente/polisemantico. in quel contesto, probabilmente vuol dire "va bene" / "potrebbe andare" / "funziona" / "è ok" / "sei ok".

"vulpiţă" (diminutivo di "vulpe") è al femminile e si usa (con simpatia, simaptia ironica) per "donna/ragazza furba/furbina". 

la lingua usata non è underground, è solo un registro tipico dei giovani (più o meno stupidi) o di chi pensa dover parlare come i giovani... 
spetta a te renderti conto di quale categoria fa parte il giovanotto


----------



## mikasa_90

Ma in romeno grammaticale q ochii astia sarebbe a posto di *Q =Ce?*


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> Ma in romeno grammaticale q ochii astia sarebbe a posto di *Q =Ce?*




*Q =Cu*


----------

